# Hydrogen Peroxide against BBA



## Jaap (4 Nov 2014)

Hello,

after fixing the root problems that caused BBA, I would like to remove it since it will not dissapear by itself. I will remove the leaves of Staytogen Repens that are effected but there are a few decorative rocks at the very bottom of the tank, on the substrate, where I cannot drop water level any lower.

I have 3 Ottos, 4 Amanos and 3 Guppies and I don't want to put them in danger.

So I have 2 options as I understand, Hydrogen Peroxide and Excel. I know that overdosing Excel will kill my shrimp so I think H2O2 might be a better solution. 

1. Do I spot dose with a Syringe or treat the entire tank?
2. Is it dangerous to fish and shrimp?
3. Will is dame plants?
4. Do I dilute the H2O2 and the dose/spotdose?
5. Is it easy to scrub off with a tool brush? Because I don't have alot of BBA.... 






Any tips are welcome.....

Thanks


----------



## Edvet (4 Nov 2014)

I used H2O2 to see what it did to the BBA on my driftwood. I  just used 3% and squirted it with a syringe on the wood while it was stil under water. It started bubling and changed colout the next day or so, after that it died of. I saw fish plucking at it and it disappeared. Coul be you need to remove it after it is dead depending on cleaning crew.
I guess if i had lowered the water till the wood was exposed it would have been far more affective (better contact, longer dwell time).


----------



## ian_m (4 Nov 2014)

Same with Excel.
1. Remove item scrub in Excel outside the tank
2. Squirt Excel directly on BBA.
3. Apply Excel to wad of kitchen towel and press on BBA affected area in the tank.

Do large water change afterwards if worried about Excel overdose.

No. 1 was most effective for amount of Excel used but 2 & 3 worked as well. After a day BBA went whitish and was scoffed by my Otto's and other fish.


----------



## clonitza (4 Nov 2014)

Take the decor out and clean it with a brush, it's easier than spot dosing and killing your shrimp in the process.


----------



## Jaap (4 Nov 2014)

I cant remove the decor....it will destroy the hardscape completely. ..i will try scrubbing bba with toothbrush while in the tank


----------



## Sacha (4 Nov 2014)

Turn all filters and powerheads off so there is no flow in the tank. 

Fill a syringe with H2O2 (maximum safe dosage is 2 ml per US gallon). 

Squirt the Peroxide directly onto the BBA. 

wait. Leave filters off for 20-30 minutes. 

Turn filters back on. The BBA will have started bubbling and turning red (dying). It will soon fall off and the fish will eat it


----------



## pepedopolous (4 Nov 2014)

I think some species like Micranthemum (both Monte Carlo and micranthemoides) are more easily damaged by H2O2 than other plants (I killed mine!). However, Sacha's dosage is smaller than what I used (from http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684)

P


----------



## Jaap (14 Nov 2014)

So I have increased my CO2 and I see things are getting better regarding growth rate and health of plants.

I have also removed any leaves that have BBA on them but there are still a few Stayrogyne Repens leaves that have a few spots. Will this few BBA spots grow and infect the whole of the leave or will they just remain like that?


----------



## Edvet (14 Nov 2014)

In good conditions it won't spread, if the plant has grown enough remove the leaves.


----------



## drodgers (15 Nov 2014)

I used hydrogen peroxide and wiped out my B/Bacteria.
I can attest to Excel working well on BBA and diatoms I used it as follows .
whole tank 1 cap to 20g to start and double doses daily took 5 days to start clearing up well worth it.
I also use CO2 about 20 ppm right now.


----------



## Frenchi (16 Nov 2014)

Hi could you tell me what caused the bba please ... Just so I can avoid it!
Also what are the plants bottom left of your tank please 

Cheers


----------



## Jaap (16 Nov 2014)

Frenchi said:


> Hi could you tell me what caused the bba please ... Just so I can avoid it!
> Also what are the plants bottom left of your tank please
> 
> Cheers


Low and/or fluctuating co2...

It's called stayrogyne repens


----------



## Frenchi (16 Nov 2014)

Jaap said:


> Low and/or fluctuating co2...
> 
> It's called stayrogyne repens


Nice one thank you


----------

